# 2 Ch Deck + Amp



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I am looking at buying a seperate record player plus amp and maybe cd player for the theatre, any recommendations?

Will probably be paired with Whatmough P32S speakers. Only looking to pay up to AU$1000.

Must be available easily in Australia, hate paying fortunes for freight.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I'm thinking maybe Jaycar or JB Hi Fi for that gear. Maybe a pro sound place for the amps.


----------

